# June - October Riding



## Guest (Feb 24, 2009)

Anyone planning on doing some riding during the northern hemishpere's summer? Where you thinking about going?


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

not sure but can i catch a lift there


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2009)

haha let me know if you wanna come down. maybe we can work something out.


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

brighton has a deal with valle where you can go free for one week ( well free lifts not room and airfare) if you have a season pass at brighton... id like to retire in chile .. my g/f hates the winter. so i keep pitching chile with its easy beach and mtn access lol


----------



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

I was thinking about going to Mt. Hood this summer but I hear the PNW has had a bad winter so IDK how long summer skiing will last


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2009)

^^ ive always said if youre going to go ride somewhere during the summer, just go somewhere where its good and actually in their winter(ie chile, argentina, nz, etc). those pnw camps are kind of expensive and in my opinion not worth it.


----------



## bubbachubba340 (Feb 10, 2009)

Mt hood hasnt had great snow this year, but got a foot yesterday, today and tomorrow expect another foot. so 3 feet in the 3 days. Hope for more. Im hoping to be riding well into the summer.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2009)

^^ yea i heard youve gotten a bunch as of late. i was out there a month ago and hoping to go riding but wasnt able to.


----------



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

SIC said:


> ^^ ive always said if youre going to go ride somewhere during the summer, just go somewhere where its good and actually in their winter(ie chile, argentina, nz, etc). those pnw camps are kind of expensive and in my opinion not worth it.


I wasent thinking a camp just go to the mountain and ride. Also I dont have any money for a plane


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2009)

true. i hear ya. any riding at all is better than not riding.


----------



## bubbachubba340 (Feb 10, 2009)

SIC said:


> ^^ yea i heard youve gotten a bunch as of late. i was out there a month ago and hoping to go riding but wasnt able to.


were you not able to because of the snow or what? their should have been enough snow. Oh and my forecast of the mountain was wrong We got a foot yesterday, getting a foot today, another 8-10 inches tonight and around 9 inches tomorrow, which is much needed snow. I'm starting to have a bright outlook for the summer as the forecast for the next week has snow in it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2009)

no, i was just up in the PNW for a few days to get to know the area. got to check out portland, seattle, and all of the olympic national park. not enough time to ride but still would love to hit it up.


----------



## bubbachubba340 (Feb 10, 2009)

Mt hood meadows is a great resort, timberline is okay, but is great for summer riding because it's open all year most of the time, and then their is ski bowl, which is a smaller resort, that has what i've heard is the most lit runs at night. Mt. Hood really is a great mountain.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2009)

Last summer, I rode all around Massachusetts on my Freebord. If I could, I'd go to San Francisco and try some "blacks" on the roads there. haha


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 12, 2008)

If you're jonesing for some shred action during the summers, just buy a freeboard or a mountain board and have at it till the snow starts flying again. This summer, I'm going to get a mtn board. IMO, it looks nearly identical to snowboarding minus having wheels.


----------

